# ISPConfig Hauptdomain auch als Website anlegen?



## novamax (12. Sep. 2014)

Vorab: Ich arbeite mich in das Thema Server gerade ein und frage hier möglicherweise Selbstverständliches, das mir als Newbie aber trotz Linux-Buch, Online-Doku und stundenlange Recherche nicht klar geworden ist.

Muss ich die Haupt-domaine "domain.tld" in ISPConfig überhaupt als Website anlegen? Oder nur Unterordner / Subdomains?

Ich habe mich wohl aus meinem ISPConfig ausgeschlossen und kann es nicht mehr aufrufen. Nennen wir meinen Server mal "domain.tld", unter  "domain.tld:8080" lief ISPConfig. Darin habe ich dann diese Hauptdomain als Website angelegt und versucht, für diese Website SSL (u.a. als sicheren Zugang zu ISPConfig) zu aktivieren. Das war entweder ein Fehler, oder ich habe es einfach verbaselt. Jedenfalls installiere nun gerade nach langem googeln den Server neu, und das soll mir nicht nochmal passieren.

Danke vorab.


----------



## novamax (12. Sep. 2014)

So, der Server ist neu installiert, ISPConfig ist drauf - Bevor ich jetzt was falsch mache:

Ich möchte einen Owncloud-Server in einem Unterordner der Hauptdomain betreiben ("domain.tld/owncloud") - diesmal eben ohne Anbieter und Kunden für jede Website.

1) Soweit ich es verstehe, kann ich auch ohne Anlegen von Reseller und Clients Websites für mich als Admin anlegen, wenn ich die Felder einfach leer lasse - Richtig?

2) Sollte ich für "domain.tld" eine eigene Website anlegen, in der ich dann die Unterordner installieren kann? Oder sperre ich mich dann wieder aus? Die läuft ja schon erfolgreich mit ISPConfig.

3) Oder muss ich für jeden Unterordner eine neue Website anlegen (hier: "domain.tld/owncloud")?

4) Generell kann ich ja dann Subdomains (z.B. owncloud.domain.tld) als Redirect auf die Unterordner einrichten, ohne dafür neue Websites anzulegen - Richtig?

Ich würde mich über Hilfe freuen - Wie gesagt, vielleicht ist das ja Alles selbstverständlich, aber ich will nicht nochmal Alles installieren müssen und habe es auch nirgends anders erklärt gefunden.


----------



## Till (12. Sep. 2014)

Erstmal etwas vorweg: Es gibt keine Hauptdomain, jede Domain ist für den Server gleich. Es gibt aber einen Hostnamen und für den gibt es etwas zu beachten: Wenn Du domain.tld als Hostname genommen hast, dann ist der Hostname falsch gesetzt denn der Hostname muss eine Subdomain sein wie z.B. server1.domain.tld oder die die in den Tutorials verwendet wird "server1.example.com". keinesfalls darf der Hostname example.com oder domain.tld sein denn dies führt zu Fehlfunktionen im apache und Mailsystem.

Wenn das obige sichergestellt ist, kannst Du einfach domain.tld als Webseite und emaildomain in ispconfig einfigen und ind er Webseite beliebige Softawre, wie z.B. owncloud installieren.


----------



## novamax (12. Sep. 2014)

OK - Das erklärt 'ne Menge. Ich hatte immer gedacht, dass die Third-Level-Domain einen bestimmten Dienst oder eine Sub-Website bezeichnet und nicht damit gerechnet, dass "server1." neben "www.", "mail." oder "owncloud." eine ganz andere Bedeutung hat (Dachte eher, das ist was für große Netzwerke aus mehreren Servern).

OK - Wenn ich das richtig verstehe, steht <server1> im Tutorial weder für die Domain noch für konkrete Dienste, sondern eher für eine Hardware-Maschine mit beliebigen Dienste in einem Domain-Netzwerk, die dann aber wieder unabhängig vom Servernamen bezeichnet sein können (www.domain.tld, mail.domain.tld, owncloud.domain.tld auf server1.domain.tld) - Richtig?

Dann muss ich wohl doch nochmal neu installieren und mir einen Server-Namen ausdenken. Und dann kann ich domain.tld / www.domain.tld in ISPConfig anlegen, weil ISPConfig dann unter server1.domain.tld erreichbar bleibt.

Auf jeden Fall schonmal danke.


----------



## Till (12. Sep. 2014)

> OK - Wenn ich das richtig verstehe, steht <server1> im Tutorial weder für die Domain noch für konkrete Dienste, sondern eher für eine Hardware-Maschine mit beliebigen Dienste in einem Domain-Netzwerk, die dann aber wieder unabhängig vom Servernamen bezeichnet sein können (www.domain.tld, www.domain.tld, mail.domain.tld, subdomain.domain.tld auf server1.domain.tld) - Richtig?


ja, der hostname ist quasi eine meinschenlesbare Form der IP Adresse, sei bezeichnst diesen speziellen server. Es muss nicht server1 sein, Du kannst auch srv1 oder irgend etwas anderes nehmen, musst nur darauf achten dass es nicht mit Diensten kollidiert, also www wäre schon mal schlecht und nur die domain noch schlechter. einige Leute benennen Ihre Server auch nach Figuren aus Romanen, Comics oder was auch immer. Also wenn Dir goofy oder harry lieber ist, dann kannst Du den Server auch so benennen 



> Dann muss ich wohl doch nochmal neu installieren und mir einen Server-Namen ausdenken. Und dann kann ich domain.tld / www.domain.tld in ISPConfig anlegen, weil ISPConfig dann unter server1.domain.tld erreichbar bleibt.


nein, dafür musst Du nicht neu installieren, das ist ja nicht windows  Du editierst lediglich:

/etc/hostname
/etc/mailname
/etc/postfix/main.cf
/etc/hosts

und stellst sicher dass Du dort überall das was Du als hostname angegeben hast durch den neuen hostnamen erstezt. dann startest Du einmal den server neu und das war's.


----------



## novamax (12. Sep. 2014)

OK - Die Logik, dass physische Maschinen und Dienste unabhängig voneinander auf gleicher Ebene benannt sind, ist nicht gerade intuitiv für Einsteiger, aber dann hab ich's jetzt.

OK, das mit der Konfigurationsänderung ist zwar beruhigend, aber ich habe doch Sorge, dass ich dann irgendeinen schon konfigurierten Dienst vergesse, und will hinterher nicht debuggen müssen - Also installiere ich lieber nochmal sauber, auch wenn das für alte Hasen wohl nicht nachvollziehbar sein wird... 

Danke, das dürfte das Grundproblem lösen.

Ansonsten: Gibt es eine Logik, die man beachten sollte, wann etwas ein Unterordner desselben Webs und wann etwas ein eigenes Web desselben Kunden (bzw. von admin) ist?


----------



## Laubie (1. Okt. 2014)

Hi novamax.


Zitat von novamax:


> Ansonsten: Gibt es eine Logik, die man beachten sollte, wann etwas ein Unterordner desselben Webs und wann etwas ein eigenes Web desselben Kunden (bzw. von admin) ist?


Hi novamax,
klaro. Immer wenn die Seiteninhalte nichts miteinander zu tun haben (z.B. wie von dir beschrieben eine Homepage und owncloud, oder ein webmailer etc.) gehört das immer in ein neues Projekt, also in ein neues Web und nicht nur in einen Unterordner.
Wenn du deine Seiten mit fastcgi-suexec betreibst, erhältst du dadurch einen großen Sicherheitsgewinn.

Grüße
Laubie


----------

